# Tatlo Pusaka Senjata, new FMA school in Chicago



## Yugen (Sep 21, 2013)

After nearly 30 years of training in the FMA, John Bednarski of Chicago has founded his own school, Tatlo Pusaka Senjata. You might know him as the host of the Pacific Island Gathering (Tournament) that has been running for several years in the Midway area of Chicago, as well as one of the hosts of the FMATalkLive! podcast. Here are some videos showcasing the school. Enjoy!

[video=vimeo;74393995]https://vimeo.com/74393995[/video]

[video=vimeo;74524412]https://vimeo.com/74524412[/video]

[video=vimeo;74525474]https://vimeo.com/74525474[/video]

Best regards,
Yugen


----------

